# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Κυκλώματα Εκπομπής & Λήψης > Γενικά >  >  Σταθμοί μεσαίων (AM)...

## Γιώργος Ανώνυμος

Συνάδελφοι,

άκουγα χθές αργά το βράδυ κάποιες συνομιλίες ερασιτεχνών ΑΜ κοντά στο τέλος της μπάντας. Κάποιος EL-PASO από Δράμα, κάποιος από Αργολίδα, κάποιος από Κρήτη και κάποιοι τοπικοί (Αθήνας). Μου έκανε εντύπωση ότι μπορούσα να τους ακούσω σχεδόν όλους με ένα φορητό ραδιόφωνο μέσης ποιότητας με τα σχετικά βυθίσματα διάδοσης που έτσι και αλλιώς είναι υπαρκτά και σε καλύτερους δέκτες (έχουν να κάνουν μόνο με τη διάδοση). Π.χ. η Δράμα ακουγόταν περίφημα. Η περιοχή μου είναι τα νότια προάστια της Αθήνας σε μάλλον μία όχι τόσο προνομιακή (από πλευράς ανοιγμάτων-περασμάτων) περιοχή. 

Και ενώ η συνομιλίες είχαν να κάνουν με ανταλλαγή κάποιων controls δεν γινόταν καμμία συζήτηση σχετικά με ισχύες κλπ. Έχει κανένας σας κάποια αίσθηση για την ισχύ λειτουργίας των συγκεκριμένων σταθμών ή για την απαιτούμενη ισχύ για αντίστοιχα αποτελέσματα.

Επίσης μου έκανε εντύπωση ότι όλοι έβγαιναν ακριβώς στην ίδια συχνότητα. Επομένως δεν χρειαζόταν να κάνω στο ράδιο κάποιο fine tuning. Η ερώτησή μου είναι αν αυτοί οι σταθμοί χρησιμοποιούν κάποιο PLL ή απλούς μεταβλητούς πυκνωτές, όπως παλιά και συντονισμό με κάποιο συχνόμετρο... Προσπαθώ λίγο να γίνω updated από τα παλιά (80s) και δεν γνωρίζω πόσα (σίγουρα πολλά) επεισόδια έχω χάσει...

Από πλευράς διάδοσης η συγκεκριμένη ζώνη των μεσαίων με ενδιαφέρει από ραδιοερασιτεχνικής πλευράς καθότι είναι πολύ κοντά σ'αυτήν των 160 μέτρων...

Γειά χαρά...

----------


## nikos-b

επιδι εχω ασχολιθι με μαισεα κιματα προσφατα ..( πριν 2 χρονια ) οι περισοτερι  βγενουν . με λαμπες πχ 6v6 807 μπαφερ και 4χ 813 στα 3500 βοτλ ..ανοδικα..εχουν ενα προενισχιτη du-blex 35 βατ και ενα τελικο 2χ 811 στα 1500 βολτ ..μερικι ωγενουν με τις  ροσικες λυχνιες που ειναι κατι σαν αντισιχες τον 4c 400 μερικι με 4c 100  εδω ο φουλις ο τοπικος  εβγενε δεν ξερω τορα εχω καιρο να τα πουμε πατουσε .με 9 κιλοβολτ αναδικα και με ενα σιμρα 6 αρι για καιρεα γιρο στα 60 μετρα βεβεα εχει και τον αναλογο ενισχιτι ειχε 4 ροσικες τελικο..ενας απο θεσαλονικι ο τασος ο πειντερ ειχε ενα φαρο 24 κιλοβατ.. αλλα πατουσε μονο με 10 κιλοβολτ ( αυτα θελουν μεγαλες τασις) βεβεα το τη ραδιενεργια τρονε ειναι αλλο καπελο ..σινιθος βαζουν περιτιλιξι με μολιβδο..γιρο απο το λινεαρ..ΣΙΝΤΟΝΙΣΜΟΣ ΤΟΡΑ φιλε με ενα απλο κατσαβιδι οπος τον παλιο καιρο ..βεβεα μερικι πατανε με ενα πλλ και εχουν μετα προσαρμογι..απο το πλλ στο λινεαρ και 8ελουν 50 ωμ εξοδο Η ( ΑΛΛΟΙ ΜΑΝΟΥΡΑ ΚΑΙ ΑΥΤΟ ) η ωαζουν ενα αντενα τιουνερ.. για να φερουν την καιρεα ..μερικι βγενουν ακομα και με τα επιμα που υπαρχουν στο εμποριο ,,ποθ κατεβενουν μεχρι τους 1,6 αυτα φιλε οτι αλλοι απορια εχει ροτα ..εκτος απο τα  ορθογραφικα μου..

----------


## nikos-b

με 4c x 1000 enoousa..

----------


## nikos-b

με αυτα τα παιδια τορα τα πουλισα ολα τα μιχανιματα διγμα απο ενα μυχανιμα μου 8α δεις στο κεφαλεο με τις κατασκευες ..

----------


## Γιώργος Ανώνυμος

Νίκο,

ευχαριστώ για τις πληροφορίες και για την ορθογραφία δεν υπάρχει πρόβλημα από εμένα τουλάχιστον...

Τα πράγματα είναι λίγο απογοητευτικά δηλαδή για ξεκίνημα με την έννοια ότι τα μηχανήματα που ανάφερες χρησιμοποιούν μεγάλες λάμπες, που σημαίνει εκτός από μεγάλα τροφοδοτικά επικινδυνότητα, ακριβά υλικά (μεταβλητοί αραιόφυλλοι γαϊδούρια, πηνία μεγάλα κλπ). Με άλλα λόγια είναι δύσκολο να μπεις στον χώρο χωρίς την βοήθεια κάποιου έμπειρου ή χωρίς να αγοράσεις αρχικά ένα έτοιμο μηχάνημα και να αρχίζεις να διαβάζεις κλπ.

Εντάξει μέχρι μία 807, κάτι γίνεται. Σαν πιό εύκολη μεγάλη λύση (τηρουμένων των αναλογιοών) θεωρώ την 813. Κάτι 4-1000 μου φαίνονται εντός τροπικές και δύσκολες λύσεις... Τώρα για 10 κιλά πράμα στον αέρα που ανάφερες, δεν ξέρω ο ερασιτέχνης από Θεσ/κη από ποιά περιοχή βγαίνει και υπό ποιές συνθήκες. Είναι τόσο έμπειρος να φτιάχνει τέτοιες κατασκευές και μπορεί να λύσει τεχνικά προβλήματα παρεμβολών σε άλλες συχνότητες στον γύρω χώρο? Πάντως περιστέρια δεν πρέπει να έχει πολλά η περιοχή του...

Δεν κατάφερα να εντοπίσω το σχέδιο που ανέφερες. Αν και δεν θα ήμουν έτσι ή αλλιώς σε θέση να το κατασκευάσω. Ως παλαίμαχος ερασιτέχνης των FM δεν έχω και εμπειρία στα κυκλώματα συντονισμού στα AM. Πάντως από τα παλιά θυμάμαι ότι το αρχικό κόστος σταθμών ΑΜ και η επιπλέον τεχνογνωσία και υλικά που χρειάζονταν ήταν ένας ακόμα λόγος που μας έσπρωξε στα FM....

Γιώργος

----------


## 807

OI σταθμοι εκτος μεγαλων πολεων παιζουν (για ευνοητους λογους) μηχανηματα ντουλαπες πραγματικες,τα 2 κιλοβατ ειναι η μπαφερ τους,αλλα δεν ειναι αυτο το θεμα,οταν απλωσεις μια κεραια 60μετρα απαλλαγμενη απο εμποδια πολης,μπετα κ.λ.π, με γη αγωγιμη απο κατω και η κεραια να περνα πανω απο ρεματα και χαραδρες, ε φυσικα θα καμπανιασεις. Παντως και οι σταθμοι απο αθηνα ακουγονται ετσι σε απομακρυσμενα σημεια, ποια πιελελ και κ.λ.π? με μεταβλητο συντονιζουν οι πιο πολλοι και μπραβο τους.Αν παρεις δεκτη που να πηγαινει στα 1700κηζ,κατι σοβαρο ΟΧΙ κchibo,εχει πολλα κυκλωματα,μεχρι τα 1620 δεν εχει ενδιαφερον.

----------


## ok1gr

Πράγματι τα kchibo μπορεί να έχουν 8Ευρώ και να μπορείς να τα πειράξεις για να τα ανεβάσεις εύκολα, αλλά από λήψη είναι πολύ χάλια... Και εγώ έχω δύο τέτοια (φυσικά έχω και έναν καλό δέκτη αναλογικό που έχει ακόμα και όργανο σαν mAόμετρο που σου δείχνει την ένταση του σήματος)

Φίλε Γιώργο γιατί δεν αρχίζεις με κάποιο 6v6-el509? Δεν έχει τπτ. παράξενες απαιτήσεις σε τροφοδοτικά και τάσεις, βγαίνει αρκετά οικονομικά και από την στιγμή που δεν έχεις buffer αλλά μόνο δύο βαθμίδες ο συντονισμός είναι πολύ εύκολος...

Εγώ με ένα τέτοιο (βέβαια με αρκετό κόπο και πολύ <<πρίξημο>> του φίλου Ηλία (itta-vitta) και λίγο του kosta30) με μία κεραία αρκετά στην τύχη, πολύ πρόχειρα στημμένη από το ποιό χαμηλό σημείο των Γιαννιτσών και την ελ509 να δουλεύει χαμηλά στα 190mA/950V στην άνοδο, χωρίς pll έφτασα Θεσσαλονίκη λίγο πριν το κέντρο (πρίν αρχίσουν τα πολλά κτίρια) καθώς έπιανε πολύ καλά στο Ωραιόκαστρο ίσως και ποιό πέρα (δεν πήγα)....

Αν το διορθώσω λίγο ακόμα, κόψω την κεραία ακριβός, απομακρύνω τα 10μέτρα καλώδιοαπό τον τοίχο που είναι κολημμένα, πάω το μηχάνημα στην άκρη του μπαλκονιού ώστε να φύγει η δεύτερη <ορθή γωνία> και τα τσαλακώματα, τεντώσω την τεράστια κοιλιά που κάνει η κεραία μεταξύ των δύο οικοδομών, βάλλω καμιά θωράκιση και δώσω λίγα ακόμα mA στην άνοδο πιστεύω ότι θα τα πάει πολύ καλύτερα. Φυσικά από το σημείο που είμαι που είναι τελίως λακούβα και είμαι τριγυρισμένος από οικοδομές είμαι παραπάνω από ικανοποιημένος με αυτή την εμβέλια....

----------


## nikos-b

ας με συνχορεσι ο φιλος παναγιωτης αλλα επειδη εχω δουλεψι την EL 509 ΔΕΝ ειναι και τοσο καλη λυχνια ,καλιτερα EL 519 ..

----------


## ok1gr

Φίλε Νίκο τί διαφορά έχουν αυτές οι δύο? Είχα την εντύπωση ότι είναι ίδιες....
Βασικά εγώ χρησιμοποιούώ την 6π45c (Ρώσικη αντίστοιχη). Πρίν από αυτήν χρησιμοποιούσα el519 της sylvania. Δέν είδα καμιά αξιοσημείωτη διαφορά... Μιάς και το ανέφερες όμως μήπως μπορείς να μας πείς τις διαφορές έτσι από περιέργεια? Ρωτάω γιατί παντού τις βλέπω για αντίστοιχες/ίδιες....
Κάθε σχόλιο είναι ευπρόσδεκτο....

----------


## Γιώργος Ανώνυμος

Νίκο,

από τα έτοιμα (φαντάζομαι εννοείς τα amateurικά για τα 160μ) που μπορούν να κατέβουν πιό χαμηλά έχεις στο μυαλό σου κάποιο συγκεκριμένο (προτίμησή μου τα Kenwood)? Σκόπευα να αγοράσω ένα βραχαίο ή all-band, οπότε αν κάποιο κατέβαινε μεσαία θα μπορούσα να αποχτήσω έτσι και πομπό AM με PLL. Κάποια βελτίωση της ψύξης για συνεχή λειτουργία θα μπορούσα να κάνω...

Βέβαια τα watt θα είναι λίγα, ωστόσο θα επιτρέψουν κάποιες επικοινωνίες εντός πόλης. Στην έξοδο δεν κατάλαβα περί προσαρμογής στα 50Ω. Δεν μπορεί το amateurικό να οδηγήσει παντόφλα λαμπάτη (π.χ. με έξοδο 20W στα ΑΜ).

Για την PL519 νομίζω ότι έχει κάποια ανεπαίσθητα βελτιωμένα χαρακτηριστικά... Έχω χρησιμοποιήσει αυτές της Zetagi σε παντόφλα CB οι οποίες είναι πιό γαιδούρια (πιό χοντρές και ενισχυμένα πλέγματα)... Είναι όντως βατές λάμπες!

Χαιρετώ
Γιώργος

----------


## ok1gr

Ακριβός έτσι είναι και οι ρώσικες που λέω....
Αρκετά ποιό χοντρές από τις κλασικές 509/519 και ο κατασκευαστής δίνει περισσότερες ώρες ζωής....

----------


## nikos-b

παιδια ..μην κιτατε το αν ειναι πιο χοντρες οι λυχνιες κλπ..για τον φιλο που ροτισε που την βρεικα την διαφορα .η EL 519 ΑΝΤΕΧΙ παραπανο τασι ανοδικα..1 αυτο .δευτερο..η EL 509 ΤΡΑΒΑΙ πολλα μιλιαμπερ καλο ειναι να εχουμε για εξοδο μια λυχνια τασεος και οχι εντασις ..τα ανοδικα ειναι πιο καλα απο τα σκριν..στην εξοδο για υσχιι..εγω με την el 509 den mporousa να συντοισο με τιποτα μονο ml τραβουσε ..και στην ουσια δεν εκανε τιποτε..επισις μου εκανε νερα στον συντονισμο..και τελος παντον ρε παιδια τις εχω δουλεψι και τις 2 και με αλλους ερατιτεχνες που εχω μιλισι την el 519 την βρεισκουν κλασεις ανοτερη..και στα watt επισις!! ..την el 509 οντος την εχω δει σε παντοφλα για βραχεα.. + 27 mhz αλλα δε μου λει και τιποτα αυτο..πολυ καλες και φτινες λυχνιες ειναι και οι pl ( aytes που χρισιμοπιουσαν οι ασπρομαυρες λαμπατες TV ) ΣΤΟΝ  METASXIMATISTI υψιλις..γιωργο;...κιτα τη γινετε με τα λινεαρ τα λαμπατα ..δεν εχω δουλεψι ποτε ουτε pll AM ΟΥΤΕ ετιματζιδικο βραχεο..δεν τεριαζουν οι προσαρμογες στα ωμ εισοδου απο πλλ πχ στο λινεαρ και λινεαρ με καιρεα ..και κανις προσαρμογι για να τα τεριασις με 1 η 2 πικνοτες αεροφιλους + 1 πινιο.και ενα μεταγογεα..για λιψις στο πινιο που κατακανονα περνις ανα 5 σπιρες την λυψι και το κανις 60 σπιρες και οι αεροφιλι ειναι απο 500 pf εως 1000..δεν τα θυμαμε και καλα εχω καιρο να πατισο στην παντα ..ειναι και η ωρα περασμενη τορα σχολασα απο την δουλια (παλι υπερορια στην φαμπρικα συμερα ) και δεν λυτουργο καλα ..

----------


## nikos-b

φοριτος δεκτης πολλυ καλος ειναι τις γρουντιχ ο silte lite 800 αλλα ωσο ειναι ο τιπος του δεκτη αν βαλεις και αλλα 100 ευρω θα τον αποκτισης, (τοσο τον ειχα αγοραση τορα υσος ειναι πιο φτινος),αρχιζη απο 100 khz ews 30 mhz ..apo 87.5 ews 108 ..kai apo 120mhz ews 140 mhz (aeroporiki μπαντα )ακουγα το αεροδρομιο  μακεδονια ..καμπανα  ειναι ψιφιακος εχει εξοτερικα υχια ..εξωδο καιρεον ..50 ωμ 75 ωμ 600 ωμ κλπ...μπαα νυσταξα ..καλιμερα σας κύριοι..

----------


## Γιώργος Ανώνυμος

Ευχαριστώ Νίκο για τις λεπτομέρειες σχετικά με τις EL519. Εμένα πάντως στο linear (η driver) μου κοκκίνιζε πιό εύκολα δηλ. πιό γρήγορα με το press to talk στους 27 ενώ τα γαϊδούρια της ZG δεν χαμπάριαζαν... Ωστόσο δεν ήμουν σε θέση να μετρήσω ισχύ driver, απλά στην τελική έξοδο δεν παρατηρούσα διαφορά ισχύος. Σίγουρα είναι πιο βελτιωμένη έκδοση και αυτά που έγραψες το επιβεβαιώνουν...

Η συζήτησή μας ωστόσο δεν έχει να κάνει με τη συγκεκριμένη λάμπα. Εδώ εγώ τουλάχιστον δεν ξέρω τί θέλω ακριβώς να κάνω, εξετάζω όλες τις περιπτώσεις. Π.χ. χθες βράδυ παρατήρησα ότι τα 2Μ ήταν σχεδόν άδεια με εξαίρεση κάποιες γνωστές παρέες με επίσης γνωστές αμπελοφιλοσοφίες...

Από την άλλη άκουγα ψηλά στα ΑΜ ένα σταθμό από Κομοτηνή με λαϊκό αλλά καλό πρόγραμμα και είχα μπει στην πρίζα να τον καλέσω στο τηλέφωνο. Δυστυχώς όση ώρα άκουγα ελάχιστες φορές πήρε μικρόφωνο, η μία που ανέφερε την περιοχή του ήταν κρίσιμη!!!  

Χαιρετώ...

----------


## tzitzikas

εγω προτεινω την 813 την οποια δουλευουμε σε μηχανημα μεσα απο το πανεπιστημιο Θεσσαλονικης.την δουλευουμε συντηρητικα στα 1400 βολτ ανοδικα ενω σηκωνει μεχρι 2,5 kv. το μηχανημα δουλευει σχεδον συνεχομενα απο το Γεναρη με αυτη την λαμπα σε 24ωρη λειτουργεια και δεν εχει παρουσιασει προβλημα.τωρα την δουλευω pll ιδιοκατασκευη (50mw)-ef-89 - 6v6 - 807 -813 .παλια που δεν ειχα πανω πλλ και την δουλευα ταλαντωση hartley την ef-89 μεχρι λιγο πριν τα Τεμπη καμπανιαζε και σε ολη την διαδρομη προς Κατερινη. κεραια φυσικα καλη 60 περιπου μετρα στους 1431 KHz με 10 σπειρες πηνιο εξοδου και μεταβλητο στην εξοδο σε λαδι. Γειωση δεν εχουμε δυστηχως καλη, οτι γειωνει ο ηλεκτρικος πινακας και για αυτο το λογο απλωσαμε 2 radial μηκους λ/4 . τωρα με το πλλ πανω δεν εχω παει τοσο μακρυα να δω πως πιανει.
παλια δουλευαμε μια 4-400Α με πολλα προβληματα μας την εκαιγε και ηταν πανακριβη 240 ευρω. βεβαια δεν ειχαμε συντονιστικο στην εξοδο παρα μονο σταθερο πυκνωτη κε κεραια και γινοταν η 4-400 ψιλοπαπαρουνα (φυσικο να την καιει).
στο οδηγο η 813 αυτη τη στιγμη τραβαει 10mA (κανονικα πρεπει να την δωσουμε 13) και γι αυτο το λογο τραβαει μονο 120mA. με 13 mA οδηγο στα 1400 βολτ τραβαει καμια 150 mA. 
παρε το σχεδιο της 813 που χρησιμοποιουμε απλα στο οδηγο θελει καλυτερα 12ΚΩ αντισταση αντι για 10ΚΩ και στο σκρην με 400 βολτ βαλε καλυτερα 3,3ΚΩ απο 1,5ΚΩ που γραφω.

----------


## Γιώργος Ανώνυμος

Τζίτζικα,

πολύ απλό το σχέδιο της 813 μου φαίνεται. Μόνο μερικά υλικά και δουλεύει! Μπορεί να οδηγηθεί απευθείας από amateur -ικό (μέχρι 25w ισχύ εξόδου από το amateurικό)? Δεν έχω χρόνο για πολλά στάδια οδήγησης κλπ. Η EF λάμπα στην ταλάντωση τί προσφέρει? Η 813 είναι ιδανική μεσαιατζού λάμπα. Για τις 4-400 και άλλες παλμικές έχω ακούσει διάφορα, αλλά καταλήγω στο ότι δεν είναι τόσο στρωτές. Επίσης να σε ρωτήσω γιατί έψαχνες σχέδιο παραλληλισμού των 813. Είναι τόσο δύσκολο να παραλληλίσεις σε χαμηλές συχνότητες? Στις υψηλές το καταλαβαίνω λόγω αλλαγής χωρηικότήτων και λοιπών χαρακτηριστικών των λαμπών αν και έχβ δει 829Β παραλληλισμένες (προσοχή: όχι push-pull) να δουλεύουν στα FM άψογα!

Τέλος κάποτε είχα σει linear για τους 27Μ με 4 χ 813, με τεράστιους αραιόφυλους κλπ. , σκέτη τρέλλα. Το μηχάνημα έβγαινε από την περιοχή του Σουνίου περί το 1986 αν θυμάμαι καλά.

Δεν ανέφερες την ισχύ εξόδου του πομπού για την τάση τροφοδοσίας που ανέφερες στο σταθμό του πανεπιστημίου Θεσ/κης. Επίσης δεν είδα αρνητική τροφοδοσία στο οδηγό της 813 για προστασία από αυτοταλαντώσεις κλπ.

Φιλικά,
Γιώργος

----------


## ok1gr

Ναι τώρα που το λές να κάνω και εγώ μια σχετική ερώτηση....
Άν αντί αυτοπόλωση είχε τροφοδοτικό αρνητικής θα ήταν καλύτερα? Η διαφορά θα ήταν μεγάλη?

----------


## tzitzikas

Γιώργος Ανώνυμος η ισχυς εξοδου απο οτι εχω υπολογισει πρπει να ειναι περιπου 150-160 βατ. η λαμπα τραβαει 130-150 mA στα 1400 βολτ. η 813 θελει κατω απο 10 βατ οδηγηση. μπορεις να το οδηγησεις αλλα με συντονιστικο ενδιαμεσα. (συνηθως συντονιστικο Π).μεταβλητος-πηνιο-μεταβλητος.
η ef-89 παλια ηταν η ταλαντωτρια, ειναι πολυ μικρη λυχνια. τωρα κανει ενισχυση το pll που εχω φτιαξει γιατι αυτο βγαζει μονο 50 mWatt περιπου.μετα την εφ-89 ειναι 6v6/807/813. αποια στιγμη θα φορτωσω το υπολοιπο κυκλωμα.
για το παραλληλισμο το μονο κολλημα μου ηταν οι πολωσεις των 2 οδηγων , αν θα βαλω μια αντισταση οι 2 αντιστασεις ξεχωριστεες και αρα 2 πυκνωτες θα δινουν το σημα στην εισοδο

----------


## tzitzikas

φορτωνω και το υπολοιπο κυκλωμα που χρησιμοποιω εκτος του πλλ (θα το βρειτε αυτο στο σαιτ αν και του εχω κανει στη πραξη καποιες ακομα μικρες αλλαγες για να δουλεψει καλυτερα).
φυσικα μετα την 813 υπαρχει coupler για την κεραια που αποτελειται απο αεροφυλλο σε λαδι 500pf (αναμεσα στον σταθερο πυκνωτη ανοδου και την γη) και μετα σε σειρα με την κεραια πηνιο με ληψεις. επισης το πηνιο συντονισμου μετα την 6v6 το εχω με ληψεις για καλυτερο συντονισμο της βαθμιδας 6v6.

----------


## Γιώργος Ανώνυμος

Τζίτζικα,

θα τα μελετήσω. Σχεδιο με την 813 έχω βρεί στο γνωστό βιβλίο του Παπακωνσταντίνου (όχι αυτού με τα χαιρετίσματα στην εξουσία...) και κάποιου ηλεκτρονιοκού από Θεσ/κη. Πάντως από δημοσίευση κάποιου συναδέλφου στο site για την 4-400 στα AM παρατήρησα ότι στην απλούστερη περίπτωση απαιτείται στο κύκλωμα εξόδου ένα μονάχα πυκνωτής χωρίς λοιπά στοιχεία συντονισμού δηλαδή μεταβλητούς αραιόιφυλους και πηνία (υποτίθεται ότι το μήκος σύρματος κεραίας είναι σωστά υπολογισμένο και δεν απιτούνται προσαρμογές τύπου coupler: πολύ απλό για να δουλεύει!!!).

Και μία ... χαζή ερώτηση (δικαιολογημένη ίσως για ανθρώπους που προέρχονται από τα FM):

Αν οδηγούσα από amateurικό την 813 αναρωτιέμαι από που θα διαμόρφωνα. Το amateurικό με ισχύ 25W στα ΑΜ (100 FM/SSB) έχει τη δική του μονάδα διαμόρφωσης, μικρόφωνο κλπ. Η 813 διαμορφώνεται στην άνοδο δουλεύοντας σε τάξη C ως ενισχύτρια.... Τί γίνεται σ'αυτήν την περίπτωση? Πιθανό πρόβλημα επίσης η προσαρμογή από τα 50Ω του amateurικού στο οδηγό της 813. Χρειάζεται εκεί συζευμένο κύκλωμα (πυκνωτής-πηνίο) ή ο πυκνωτής των κυκλωμάτων από το ένα στάδιο στο άλλο (π.χ. από 807 σε 813) αρκεί?

Φιλικά,
Γιώργος 

ΥΓ. Αν υπάρχει σχέδιο για πολλαπλασιαστή τάσης ανόρθωσης δικτύου δηλ. από 220VAC σε 620VDC  ή 930VDC εκτός των συνηθισμένων παρακαλώ δημοσιεύστε το. Είχα διαβάσει για ένα Αμερικάνικο τρόπο πολλαπλασιασμού διαφοροποιημένο από τα συνηθισμένα.

----------


## AKIS

Τζιιτζικα στη συχνοτητα σου βγαινει αλλος Ελληνικος σταθμος??

Πριν 2 βδομαδες ακουσα Ελληνα εκφωνητη(σαν ενημερωτικη εκπομπη) και Ελληνικη μουσικη στη συχοτητα σου-1431-
Απογευμα ηταν.

----------


## tzitzikas

ΑΚΙΣ EINAI ο σταθμος της Ρωσιας που βγαινει με 500 kW αι εχει και εκπομπες στα ελληνικα.

για συντονισμο μεταξυ πομπου και 813 λογικα θα βαλεις τομσον (πηνιο με ληψεις παραλληλα με μεταβλητο οπως ειναι στο σχεδιο που φορτωσα αναμεσα στις βαθμιδες η καλυτερα συντονιστικο Π.(μεταβλητος-πηνιο-μεταβλητος. )
διαμορφωση απο την ανοδο της 813, δε θα διαμορφωσεις το αματερικο

----------


## stavraetos

> φορτωνω και το υπολοιπο κυκλωμα που χρησιμοποιω εκτος του πλλ (θα το βρειτε αυτο στο σαιτ αν και του εχω κανει στη πραξη καποιες ακομα μικρες αλλαγες για να δουλεψει καλυτερα).
> φυσικα μετα την 813 υπαρχει coupler για την κεραια που αποτελειται απο αεροφυλλο σε λαδι 500pf (αναμεσα στον σταθερο πυκνωτη ανοδου και την γη) και μετα σε σειρα με την κεραια πηνιο με ληψεις. επισης το πηνιο συντονισμου μετα την 6v6 το εχω με ληψεις για καλυτερο συντονισμο της βαθμιδας 6v6.



αυτη η τεχνολογια ειναι προπολεμικη και εσυ εκρυψεσ τισ τιμεσ των αντιστασεων και των πυκνοτων δεν πρεπει δηλαδη να τα μαθαινουν οι νεοτεροι΄;η ειμαστε τοσοι πολλοι και δεν θελουμε ΑΛΛΟΥΣ΄; :Tongue2:

----------


## tzitzikas

> αυτη η τεχνολογια ειναι προπολεμικη και εσυ εκρυψεσ τισ τιμεσ των αντιστασεων και των πυκνοτων δεν πρεπει δηλαδη να τα μαθαινουν οι νεοτεροι΄;η ειμαστε τοσοι πολλοι και δεν θελουμε ΑΛΛΟΥΣ΄;



και στο σχεδιο της 813 φαινονται ολες οι τιμες των εξαρτηματων εκτος φυσικα απο τα τσοκ τα οποια ειναι τα γνωστα τσοκ 2,5mH.
Στο σχεδιο ef89-6v6-807 τα μονα που δεν φαινονται ειναι τα πηνια,τα οποια φυσικα τα τυλιγεις. το πηνιο μεταξυ ef89-807 το ειχα τυλιξει αν θυμαμε καλα γιατι δεν εχω το μηχανημα μπροστα, ειναι καμια 70 σπειρες σε τουμπο 3cm με συρμα 0,5mm κα ληψεις ανα 5 σπειρες και το πηνιο στη  εξοδο της 807 ειναι 60 σπειρες σε τουμπο 5cm με ληψεις ανα 10 σπειρες.
τωρα για την αντισταση και τις σπειρες στην ανοδο της 807 δεν θυμαμε. και να συνδεσεις απευθειας την ανοδο θα δουλεψει οκ.
τα αλλα υλικα στα σχεδια φαινονται ολα. οτι εχεις να ρωτησεις ρωτα, δεν κρυβουμε τιποτα, δεν ειναι κανα μυστικο σχεδιο της NASA, κλασσικα σχεδια για μηχανακια ΑΜ ειναι.  :Tongue2:

----------


## weather1967

Mετά από χρόνια ήρθε καί η σειρά μου νά γράψω κάτι στό παρών νήμα
Σήμερα πηγαίνοντας γιά μιά δουλειά μέ τό ιχ από Περιστέρι μέσω Εθνικής Κηφισιά - Διόνυσο εκανα ραδιοφωνικό zapping στά FM ώς συνήθως δέν είχε τίποτα νά ακούσω εκτός από βαρετές ομιλίες,ειδήσεις ψυχοπλακωτικές,και τραγούδια τής νεολαίας πού εμάς τούς 50 άρηδες δέν τά ακούμε.
Λέω άς τό γυρίσω στά Μεσαία ΑΜ να δω,αλλά τί θα ακούσω καί εκεί βαριά λαικά καί ασήκωτα ώς συνήθως (ούτε αυτά είναι τού γούστου μου),καί όμως άκουσα έναν σταθμό στά 1557 KHZ πού είχε παλιά ξένη μουσική τόν άκουγα χαμηλά στό Περιστέρι καί όσο ανέβαινα πρός βόρεια γινόταν πιό ισχυρός.
Επίσης ένας άλλος στούς 828 ΚΗΖ πού έβαζε επίσης πολύ ωραία μουσική τό πρωί,στόν γυρισμό είχε μόνο τό σήμα.
Αλλος σταθμός στούς 693 ΚΗΖ
Ενας αλλος στά 792 ΚΗΖ πού είχε Ελληνική δεκαετία 70's

Τελικά τά μεσαία σήμερα δέν είναι μόνο βαριά λαικά καί ασήκωτα,έχουν και παλιά ξένα καί  τραγούδια καί μουσική μερικοί σταθμοί,πού δέν τά ακούει πουθενά πλέον κάποιος.
Και δέν άκουσα σχεδόν καθόλου ομιλία,ήθελα νά άκουγα ένα τηλέφωνο από τούς παραπάνω σταθμούς νά τούς έπαιρνα και νά τούς έδινα συγχαρητήρια γιά τήν τόσο ωραία παλιά μουσική καί τραγούδια πού έβαζαν.
Τελικά τό σλόγκαν θά γίνει κλείστε τά FM καί ανοίξτε τά AM (μεσαία)

----------

CybEng (27-10-16)

----------


## MacGyver

Στο αυτοκίνητο δεν ακούς πολλά λόγω του περιορισμού των 1602. Από εκεί και πάνω έχει άλλους τόσους.
Εδώ και χρόνια έφυγα από την σαβούρα των FM και τους χαζεύω.
Έχω πάρει το Tecsun PL-660 που έχει πλήρη κάλυψη και πάντα ακούω όταν δουλεύω στον πάγκο!

----------


## ΜΑΚΗΣ ΔΟΡ

-Τα  μεσαία  πράγματι  έχουν  ζωή  τα  τελευταία  χρόνια  κάνω  ανίχνευση και ακρόαση καθημερινά  κυριως  στο  αυτοκίνητο    εν  κινήσει  αλλά  και  σε  στάση  όταν  αλλάζω  περιοχή  κάπως  μακρυνή  οι  σταθμοί  που  αναφέρει  ο  Δημήτρης  όπως  και  πολλοί  άλλοι  είναι  ''παγιωμένοι''  στη  μπάντα.

----------


## Kernel Panic

Κατά καιρούς γυρίζω τον δέκτη στα AM, όταν πάω στο πατρικό μου, και πάντα έχει κάτι ν' ακούσω στους 1650-1800. Τα τελευταία χρόνια μάλιστα, έχουν βελτιώσει πάρα πολύ τον ήχο τους.

----------


## antonis_p

882 KHz, Ήτα Βήτα!

----------


## antonis_p

https://www.metacafe.com/embed/12014...a1944c9885ca3/

Για κάποιο λόγο τα video παραμένουν inactive μετά από πολλές ώρες, κάποια στιγμή (ίσως) γίνουν active  :Confused1: 

metacafe.jpg

----------


## antonis_p

http://www.metacafe.com/watch/12014129/1660-khz/

----------


## fuzz

> http://www.metacafe.com/watch/12014129/1660-khz/



 καλο το AIRSPY ?

----------


## antonis_p

> καλο το AIRSPY ?



Τα spy  :Wink:

----------


## antonis_p

Ξέρει κανείς γιατί τα metacafe videos δεν εμφανίζονται όπως πχ τα youtube;

2020-01-16.png

----------


## Panoss

Γιατί δεν το υποστηρίζει η πλατφόρμα του φόρουμ.

----------


## antonis_p

Ο Κινέζος (CHINA RADIO INTERNATIONAL ) έρχεται θαυμάσια στους 7415

https://www.metacafe.com/watch/12014...-sw-broadcast/

και εδώ ο Miniwatt

https://www.metacafe.com/watch/12014539/miniwatt/

----------


## antonis_p

*Δημοτικός* Ραδιοφωνικός Σταθμός Αμαλιάδας στα μεσαία!

https://www.metacafe.com/watch/12015627/1584khz/

----------


## DGeorge

Πολύ Καλησπέρα και Καλή Εβδομάδα!
 :hahahha:  :hahahha:  :hahahha: 

Είδα το ΘΕΜΑ και δεν πίστευα στα μάτια μου...! "Αφιερωμένο από τον Μιχάλη στο Γκάζι, στη Μαρία του, από τον Περισσό, με Αγάπη περίσσεια!"
Τι λες ρε Αντώνη;;;!!!

Υπάρχουν ακόμα τέτοιοι σταθμοί; Μήπως είναι και λαμπάτοι.... Έτσι για νά'ρθει να δέσει η κομπόστα!!!!!
Συγγνώμη... Δεν έχουν ακουστά κάτι για FM;;;; ...Ίσως;;;;; :hahahha:  :hahahha:  :hahahha: 

Αυτά είναι για όσους βιάζονται να πουν "Τα είδα ΟΛΑ!", ή "Τα άκουσα ΟΛΑ!"....

----------


## antonis_p

> Πολύ Καλησπέρα και Καλή Εβδομάδα!
> 
> 
> Είδα το ΘΕΜΑ και δεν πίστευα στα μάτια μου...! "Αφιερωμένο από τον Μιχάλη στο Γκάζι, στη Μαρία του, από τον Περισσό, με Αγάπη περίσσεια!"
> Τι λες ρε Αντώνη;;;!!!
> 
> Υπάρχουν ακόμα τέτοιοι σταθμοί; Μήπως είναι και λαμπάτοι.... Έτσι για νά'ρθει να δέσει η κομπόστα!!!!!
> Συγγνώμη... Δεν έχουν ακουστά κάτι για FM;;;; ...Ίσως;;;;;
> 
> Αυτά είναι για όσους βιάζονται να πουν "Τα είδα ΟΛΑ!", ή "Τα άκουσα ΟΛΑ!"....



Λόγω ισχύος προφανώς έχουν λάμπες σε κάποιο στάδιο. Την εποχή του spotify είναι πράγματι σαν ταξίδι στο χρόνο η ακρόαση σταθμού στα MW.

----------


## DGeorge

> Ξέρει κανείς γιατί τα metacafe videos δεν εμφανίζονται όπως πχ τα youtube;
> 
> 2020-01-16.png



Γιατίιιιιι;;;;; :Confused1:  :Confused1:  :Confused1:  :Laugh:  :Laugh:

----------


## ΜΑΚΗΣ ΔΟΡ

-Χθές Κυριακή  πρω'ί'  έκανα   την καθιερωμένη ακρόαση  μεσαίων  και  έπεσα  σε  μια  εκπομπή  στους 801ΜΗΖ STUDIO 1  με  τίτλο  αν  δεν  κάνω  λάθος  ''ραδιοφωνικά μαγειρέματα''  την  εκπομπή  έκαναν  μια  γυναίκα  κι' 'ενας άνδρας  και  έδιναν  τα ονοματεπώνυμα τους  καθώς  και  σταθερό  τηλέφωνο  ήταν  τρίωρη  10.00-1.00  την παραπάνω  εκπομπή  την  είχα  ακούσει  και  δυο Κυριακές  πριν  αλλά  τότε  νόμιζα  ότι  ήταν  το πρώτο πρόγραμμα 729ΜΗΖ  γιατί άκουσα  πολύ  λίγο ακούστε αν την  έχει  ενδιαφέρον.

----------


## Satcom

> -Χθές Κυριακή  πρω'ί'  έκανα   την καθιερωμένη ακρόαση  μεσαίων  και  έπεσα  σε  μια  εκπομπή  στους 801ΜΗΖ STUDIO 1  με  τίτλο  αν  δεν  κάνω  λάθος  ''ραδιοφωνικά μαγειρέματα''  την  εκπομπή  έκαναν  μια  γυναίκα  κι' 'ενας άνδρας  και  έδιναν  τα ονοματεπώνυμα τους  καθώς  και  σταθερό  τηλέφωνο  ήταν  τρίωρη  10.00-1.00  την παραπάνω  εκπομπή  την  είχα  ακούσει  και  δυο Κυριακές  πριν  αλλά  τότε  νόμιζα  ότι  ήταν  το πρώτο πρόγραμμα 729ΜΗΖ  γιατί άκουσα  πολύ  λίγο ακούστε αν την  έχει  ενδιαφέρον.



Το παραψήλωσες .................801*K*hz, 792*K*hz :Lol:

----------


## ΜΑΚΗΣ ΔΟΡ

> Το παραψήλωσες .................801*K*hz, 792*K*hz



-Ωχ ναι  ανέβηκα UHF!  το STUDIO1 δεν  ήταν  στους 792 24ωρο  πρόγραμμα  εδώ  και πολλά χρόνια?

----------


## antonis_p

AM radio still lives:
87-page-001.jpg

----------

